# Central Ohio Canvasback



## wolfman2172 (May 14, 2005)

Anybody ever see canvasbacks in the central part of the state? My father in-law, daughter and I were hunting Madison Lake yesterday and I had a chance to take one. This single bird came out of no where and come splashing into our decoys. Its now in my freezer. I have never seen one before , only in pictures. I think this bird was a little lost. Its not going to the table though, Im having it mounted so I can enjoy it for years to come because Ill probably never see one again in my lifetime, especially around here. Its a beautiful bird!


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

great bird wolfman. Looks like a good bird to mount. I've only seen em once before during the season and was unable to take one. I've been looking for one this year but haven't seen one yet.


----------



## wolfman2172 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks JimmyZ! My father in-law kept telling me how lucky i was and that i should play the lottery, lol. The only ducks we ever see around here are woodies and mallards.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

So I hear they are great to eat. I was recently given a nice bag of breast fillets. A pretty bird for sure.


----------



## wolfman2172 (May 14, 2005)

I debated on eating it but I figured this may be my only chance to have one mounted. We had a few woody and mallard breasts wrapped in peppered bacon cooked on the grill for dinner tonight. It was awesome!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey man i would get it mounted. good shootin


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

nice bird it will be a great mount for years to come,i,ve seen only one taken at the marshes we hunt and it wasn,t from our guys.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice bird i got 2 of them last year but they were in north east Oh


----------



## fishingrl92 (Sep 15, 2006)

wolfman2172 said:


> Anybody ever see canvasbacks in the central part of the state? My father in-law, daughter and I were hunting Madison Lake yesterday and I had a chance to take one. This single bird came out of no where and come splashing into our decoys. Its now in my freezer. I have never seen one before , only in pictures. I think this bird was a little lost. Its not going to the table though, Im having it mounted so I can enjoy it for years to come because Ill probably never see one again in my lifetime, especially around here. Its a beautiful bird!


 Man............ If I shot that canvasback then I wuold really get it framed. O well, you got it, but its goin to the same place.
Love you


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

thats the best one that i have seen that was not confiscated by ODNR...


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on the can. They come through here but normally not this early.


----------

